
Uber lost $800M last quarter - edblarney
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lost-800-million-in-third-quarter-2016-2016-12
======
finid
That should be "Uber lost $800M last quarter".

------
slater
Uber?

~~~
sharemywin
for a second there the world as I know it just collapsed.

~~~
ipullrank
Word. I was like uhhhhhhhhhhmmmmm

